# Kate's foal watch..Its a Colt! pics!!



## Bonny (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Yall. Sorry Ive been gone for a while. Busy busy summer. Firstly I wanted to say a big thanks to everyone for being so supportive when we were watching Katie this past summer.

Now its about Kates time!

Right now I am not so sure when Kate is due. She bred in January lcd: 1-26-12 ( again, got preggers in Jan last year) but came back into heat and bred Feb lcd is Feb 21-12. She didnt return into heat, so Ive been counting days from then. That would make her roughly 270 days. Well this past few weeks Kates had a lot of edema on her lower belly, she did with her last pregnancy also, that was her first pregnancy. Well this morning I got up and her udder was starting to fill. YIKES! so I started checking dates and recounting. IF she took in Feb, she still has quite a while yet to go, BUT if she took in Jan, dont know why she would have bred in Feb, she would be 196 days.

Heres where it gets interesting. With her first foal she foaled at day 313. her udder started to develop just 3 weeks before she foaled. So IF she did take in Jan of this yr and is 196, she right on target to foal again in 3 weeks.

So I know most mares will start about 4-8 weeks before foaling, which in case this would be ok, I am just not sure if she is going to go early again, and foal in 3 weeks or wait for 6-8.

So Ive got her on camera where she can free roam in and out of her stall until she really gets my attention.

I guess my question is, has anyone had a mare take , then come back in the next month?

So here are pics of Kate side view from today:

http://i423.photobuc...121115_0000.jpg


----------



## Bonny (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome back!

Kate is such a great mare, here is a pic of her from this summer when my niece was taking riding lessons. She is so gentle, loves being with kiddos.

She is bred to my bay stallion, cant wait to see what she has!

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/th_niyahorse009.jpg


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi and welcome back Holly - it is Holly or have I made a mistake?

I love your Welshies - such great looking examples of this special breed of pony.






Kate is looking fantastic, and yes, it is possible for a mare to be pregnant and then to appear to be in season, and even get covered again. It doesn't happen that often but it is certainly possible.

I would say from looking at her picture and from her previous foaling, you will be seeing a new little baby mid to late December - maybe a Christmas baby????

Very exciting!!


----------



## Bonny (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Anna! Thanks so much for the compliments on my ponies



I just love them!

Kates udder is staying so heres waiting!

And yes its Holly, Bonny was the name of my first mini/shetland mare. I have since passed her on to a lovely little girl and her sisters who are using her as a riding pony. She is only 10 minutes from me so I get to see her often.

I havent shared lately about Dream my Arabian mare who cut her face so badly so I am going to post one her update. She is doing excellent, barely a scar left.

We have started her and Ive been riding her independently. She is superb!! And def in foal to my Welsh stallion...due in April. I have current pics of her on my FaceBook... Holly Hickman... look me up and add as friend, I will be adding a FB page for my ponies soon...it will be called Corserbury Welsh.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh I'm so pleased to hear about Dream - that was such a nasty wound to her face. It sounds as though you have made great progress with her too - and I just cant wait to see what she throws from your Welsh boy, bet it will be gorgeous (inspite of starting as a 'little accident' LOL!!).

I dont do FB, so any chance of a Dream pic posted here? Please!


----------



## Bonny (Nov 18, 2012)

I will get some new pics tomorrow for yall. Kates udder is gone today on one side but the other was fuller today lol,,, going to be one of those foal waches


----------



## cassie (Nov 19, 2012)

YAY Holly is back!!  so excited to see Kate's foal



I'll be watching when the camera is up and running





how many foals do you have due for this coming season?


----------



## Bonny (Nov 19, 2012)

Cam is up 24/7 already But stall is open to paddock so Kates free to come and go,. her hay is in the stall , water out across paddock. Keeps her moving lol.

I only have 2 due this year, both are bred to my Sec A stallion, Kates first, then Dream in April. Sadly our Sec B lost her foal a month ago to a twisted cord. So she will be bred back come spring.


----------



## Bonny (Nov 22, 2012)

Ok Kates doing the sweaty thing at night time only, & not because its warm, its been 50 at night or less. She did this last time too...Do yalls ponys sweat in the weeks before foaling? I wonder if its just hormone changes?


----------



## Wings (Nov 22, 2012)

Welcome back!

I swear mine run a bit hotter near the end but I'm not sure the science backs me up to say it's enough of a difference for us to notice.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 23, 2012)

I have also found that a couple of mine will seem to be a bit warmer during the run up to foaling - always thought it was probably all the hormones rushing around "getting ready"!!

Sorry about your Section B mare.


----------



## Bonny (Nov 24, 2012)

Ok so this really isnt the best pic of Dream...( Davenport Arabian) she is so difficult to get pictures of because she follows me around and wont stand still and pose...bad Dream! lol!

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/11-8-121.jpg.html?sort=6&o=3

And Alice( zia Alice Bluegown) Sec B welsh pony, the one who lost her foal to a twisted cord.

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/8-8-12176.jpg.html?sort=6&o=10

And my Brand new Arabian mare Satiah, Eqyptian Arabian, lovely ride.... hope to be in foal come spring to my sec A welsh stallion riot.

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/112412004-1.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0

I hope those links work I am really struggling with the new photobucket links...Why do they have to change it???!!!


----------



## chandab (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry, none of your links work for me, I can't see the pics.


----------



## Bonny (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok I re posted the links see if that works for yall....


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 25, 2012)

Working now!! Thanks - Dream is looking great (maybe a little pregnant tummy growing?) and I like the look of your new mare.


----------



## chandab (Nov 25, 2012)

All very nice, but I really like the Welsh and the new mare. I love Arabians.


----------



## Bonny (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks very much! yes Dream is getting a bump, so cute.

Kates udder was up a bit today, no back on it yet but very full in front. everything else looks tight...I would love to see her hang till after the new year!


----------



## Bonny (Nov 25, 2012)

Here is a new pic of my friend riding Satiah this afternoon....wow ahe is such a great mare...

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/121125_0001.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 25, 2012)

She looks such a sweet girl - how old is she?


----------



## Bonny (Nov 26, 2012)

She is about 15 yrs old, sadly her papers are lost and I can not track them down.


----------



## Bonny (Nov 26, 2012)

I am starting 10 pm checks on Kate. Her udder has been fuller at night. Last night it looks like it was starting to join in the back.

She is between 279 & 305 days.

Here is a tummy pic from this am:

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/112512001.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0


----------



## Bonny (Nov 27, 2012)

And her udder tonight ...starting to get a back....

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202012/112512015.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 27, 2012)

All looking good - right on target for a baby in another couple of weeks or so!


----------



## Bonny (Nov 30, 2012)

udder up a bit tonight.:

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202012/113012006.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0

I decided to test to see where she was because last time her udder looked just like this when she was 2 & 1/2 weeks from foaling.

useing the walmart strips I mixed the milk 1 cc to 4 cc distilled and got Calcuim at 200 and ph still at 8. Milk is think and semi sticky.

I read that I should mix it 1 cc milk to 3 cc distilled Is that correct or am I mistaken?


----------



## JAX (Dec 1, 2012)

I have heard that anything from a 1-3 to a 1-6 dilution will result in the same results. I found it hard to believe so I tried it and



got the same result... I dont understand why but it did.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 1, 2012)

Jax, I noticed that result with the ph, you can take a direct drop from the mare or dilute and ph is the same. Thank you at least I know my ratio wasnt far off.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 2, 2012)

Do they check PH or Calcium?

The mare I have now usually tests very high ( foaling range) on calcium for weeks before she foals, but her ph didnt drop til the morning of the night she foaled.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 3, 2012)

Kates udder is growing. Milk getting opaque. semi sticky.

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202012/121203_0007.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 3, 2012)

Getting closer!!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 4, 2012)

Still hanging in the same. Looks like we will be taking the slow road this year! Her foal is doing a fair amount of kicking still so we might just make it to new year. So excited for my first Riot foal!!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 5, 2012)

Udder went back down lol....sigh. Looks like were prolly at Feb breeding after all.


----------



## weerunner (Dec 8, 2012)

Holly, I had your cam bookmarked but it seems to lead to a broken link now. Can you let me know your new cam address.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 9, 2012)

Sure, here is the link:

http://holly.camstreams.com/

How are things going for you Amanda?

I am so excited Yall!! I got a stunning hackney pony mare yesterday!! I will be uploading pics, she is a beautiful mover about 12 hh has a filly on her, thats 1/2 welsh. I have a home for the filly, But will be getting the mare back up to weight!


----------



## weerunner (Dec 9, 2012)

Life is treating me well Holly. All 6 foals have sold this year, and so I took a bit of that money and bought me a new broodmare. She is a black appy, 6 years old (mini). I'm going to try to get her bred this month but if she doens't agree we'll wait until spring.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh how exciting! Congrats to you!

Kate hasnt made much progress the past few days. Few more weeks yet I hope


----------



## Bonny (Dec 11, 2012)

Day 294!!

Kate is big as a house, still holding out, no udder changes , except it went down.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 12, 2012)

Very true! Only this morning her udder was back up and she carried it through the day. I will be going out to check her about 10 tonight.

Last time she foaled at 313, would LOVE to see her carry longer this time, I am hoping for a 2013 foal. ( filly please!)


----------



## kehranc (Dec 12, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> That's just fine. It means she'll carry into her 300 days, which is wonderful! Don't be disappointed, we like to see them carry around 320+ days, so this is good news!


Hi Castle Rock Miniatures, I really need some help sorry to steal your page Holly I am trying to find out how to start my own.. I have a mini that I rescued and we have now found out she is pregnant she is only 2-3 years old and I am not sure how to tell how far along she is. I was watching Cocoa which I know you followed and I am trying to judge from her and little Kate but I think my mini is bigger than this and I am very nervous about her having trouble birthing...any advice would be appreciated ..Sorry again Holly


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 13, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed that Kate hangs on until the New Year for you Holly - I think we are due some new pictures.





Kehranc - I see you have managed to start your own (Molly's) thread - welcome and glad to have you join us!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok this afternoon, I got new Kate tummy pics, please excuse my sorry excuse for a trace clip. She was so sweaty and hot, she feels much better, (thank Goodness hair grows back!)

Day 296!:

http://s423.beta.pho...html?sort=6&o=0

To me her tummy looks a bit more dropped. Not quite as round as before

And my goatie is getting big too! She is due in Feb





This was kate last week:

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/12512002.jpg.html?sort=6&o=3


----------



## Bonny (Dec 13, 2012)

Where exactly are those pictures? I would love to see them!

My goatie is a very old girl, she came to us when she was just 6 weeks old! She is now 10 yrs old and has always thrown tiny goat twins, and only one time in all her years has she had 1 girl! So I expect twin bucklings...again. Though I would love a little doeling to replace her with!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 14, 2012)

If Yall get a chance, would you please look at the topic I started on the main forum called " ageing pony by teeth"


----------



## jessj (Dec 15, 2012)

Awe...I hope you get a little doeling too!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 15, 2012)

No problem, I keep looking back to the other pics I have from previous pregnancies of the other mares.

Kates still hanging in no major changes


----------



## Bonny (Dec 17, 2012)

:yesWhoot! Kate has hit Day 300!!!!





Now I can relax and enjoy knowing she was bred in Feb after all! 0-5 weeks left! Yay!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 20, 2012)

Day 303

Well this am Kates udder was up a bit as it had gone down a lot the past week:

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202012/122012006_zps57c21b62.jpg.html?sort=6&o=2

Then tonight at 630 it was up more! yay! :

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202012/122012010_zpsf8ac2ee2.jpg.html?sort=6&o=1

And tonights belly pic, not as pointy as the other day





http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202012/122012011_zpsdb15044f.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0


----------



## jessj (Dec 20, 2012)

Her udder looks great! #colormejealous


----------



## lexischase (Dec 20, 2012)

I would LOVE to see a bunch of happy, healthy, bouncing christmas babies!


----------



## jessj (Dec 20, 2012)

I like the Christmas babies idea...now if we can just convince the mares!!


----------



## countrymini (Dec 20, 2012)

Sounds good!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah give Molly instructions pleeeeaaasssee....She just isnt getting it hahahaha... I think she just likes the night itme company...lol


----------



## Bonny (Dec 21, 2012)

Day 304....This quite possibly , perhaps Maybe, is the start of Kates REAL foaling udder! Its easily seen from behind!

Not her foaling udder But bigger and better than the past few days. I Hope that this is it!

If she does things like last time we should see a foal in the next 2-3 weeks! Which would be PERFECT timing!

C'mon Kate!

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202012/122112006_zps3819fae8.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0


----------



## jessj (Dec 21, 2012)

WOW! That is all that I can say...Wow! #color me impressed!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 21, 2012)

Kates tail head area is also relaxing!

And my Nana ( goatie) is developing her udder too!


----------



## jessj (Dec 21, 2012)

Bonny said:


> Kates tail head area is also relaxing!
> 
> And my Nana ( goatie) is developing her udder too!


Woohoo!!! Come on Christmas babies!!!


----------



## jessj (Dec 21, 2012)

I think that my stepmom has had about 12 goat kids born in the last week! The only problem is that several of them are first time moms and they have their kids all mixed up! Moms are claiming the wrong babies! The one that I delivered twins for took another doe's single kid and that doe took one of her twins and my step mom is bottle feeding one...and a couple of others are mixed up too! I told my dad that she needs a security camera for Christmas to go in her goat yard!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 21, 2012)

Lol! At least everyone has someone! I only have one goat, she is sooo old too, She turned 10 or 11 this year. But she is so healthy and happy i decided ok one more time. This is her last time so I really hope for a doe!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 22, 2012)

Day 305, Kates udder is holding during the day growing at night, this morning she had a decent pre foaling udder.

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202012/122212025_zpsd1c23791.jpg.html?sort=6&o=1

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202012/122212027_zps0e792591.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0

And a good pic of her getting jello Butt!:

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202012/122212005_zps00b757f9.jpg.html?sort=6&o=2


----------



## JAX (Dec 22, 2012)

Starting to look good to go! At least her bags are decently packed!!


----------



## jessj (Dec 23, 2012)

Come on Kate!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 23, 2012)

wow those udders have filled right up .. Well done Kate !!!!...I think we might definitely get a foal soon ...


----------



## Bonny (Dec 23, 2012)

No changes this am. I am betting on 2 weeks yet





I just finished her babies foal blanket, got my foaling kit ready to go. Have the vet wrap ready for her tail, 2 boxes of milk test strips on hand, 3 bales of cheap hay for stall bedding......

Cant wait to see my first Riot foal !!!!!! This foal should be so nice!!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 23, 2012)

You forgot the desperate dash for a quick loo visit Diane!! LOL!! And yes - stuff mouth with hay - ooops I'd better have this baby - lay down and push, baby out - glance round at it and continue finishing the mouthful of hay!!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 23, 2012)

Kates udder is down a tad tonight. I hope its bursting by morning


----------



## countrymini (Dec 23, 2012)

Between Molly and Kate, we have to see a baby soon!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 24, 2012)

Day 307

Well this am Kates udder has grown much larger, however it still has a decent separation line in the back. Her V isnt quite ready yet.

She does have the penguin walk going on, lol.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 24, 2012)

Lol!!!

And today Kate has spent a lot of time in her stall by her own choosing Typically she will stay out as much as she can by the other horses.

Udder decreased ever so slightly today during the day.

I will be doing a 10 pm check and again at 12 am.

I tested her this am and her calcium was high, so was her ph. 500 on cal and 8.4 ph.

Depending on how she looks I may test her again tonight, her udder looks no where near her foaling udder but with her acting different I dont want to miss a quick change if she decides to try and sneak one past the goalie!


----------



## JAX (Dec 24, 2012)

" if she decides to try and sneak one past the goalie! " LOL great way to put it!!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 24, 2012)

Hehehe





all same at 10 check. May check at 4 ish depends on the weather we are to get bad storms. if not will check in the am


----------



## jessj (Dec 25, 2012)

Come on Kate....Christmas baby!!!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 25, 2012)

Same ole udder as the past few days this morning. New tummy pic, she is rounded out again





http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202012/122512am007_zpsb817b2b1.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0


----------



## Bonny (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow, we have a heck of a thunderstorm going on. Kates in her stall..


----------



## Bonny (Dec 25, 2012)

Well after the storm I let Kate out for a couple of hours, she is so grouchy and has started picking fights with the other horses over the fence. So she is back in for the day. Serious grouchy-ness today!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 25, 2012)

Grouchy is good!! But I would let her stay out if possible during the day - or let her have the choice - so important that they have plenty of gentle exercise at this time.

Looks as though Kate will win the foaling race!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 25, 2012)

I have been letting her out, she has chosen to stay in most of the past 2 days. Today she has just been extra nasty towards the other horses. Hopefully tomorrow she will be in a better mood. Good thing is I let her out front for a bit and she enjoyed munching on the green winter grass. I think I am going to start walking her daily letting her graze on it a bit. I think that will help her in a lot of ways


----------



## kehranc (Dec 25, 2012)

Poor thing she is probably totally over it ....hahahahaha


----------



## Bonny (Dec 26, 2012)

I will be checking Kate at midnight tonight. Though I dont expect any changes



......

Mean while Nana, the goatie is making changes, her udder is slowly growing, and got yall some new tummy pics of her this evening...The pictures made me Laugh...poor Nana!! Now thats a lopsided tummy!

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Nana%20kids%202012/122512am017_zpsb0690bfa.jpg.html?sort=6&o=1

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Nana%20kids%202012/122512am016_zps7b3586e9.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0


----------



## Bonny (Dec 26, 2012)

Nana (goat) her udder is slowly getting fuller daily, I was thinking she was due in Feb but might be in in Jan, she was pasture bred, so I could be off.

Ok here are this mornings pictures on Kate





Udder pics

http://s423.beta.pho...html?sort=6&o=0

http://s423.beta.pho...html?sort=6&o=1

side view, ( Diane, do you see a change in her tummy from this view? ) Her tail head area is much more relaxed today though not the best pic to see it.

http://s423.beta.pho...html?sort=6&o=3

back view, doesnt look preggers anymore from this view





http://s423.beta.pho...html?sort=6&o=2


----------



## Bonny (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is a better picture of her tail head.

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/122612am005_zpsedec9259.jpg.html?sort=6&o=1


----------



## happy appy (Dec 26, 2012)

Yep, looksl ike she is ready. I'd say in the next day or 2.


----------



## JAX (Dec 26, 2012)

Woo Hoo go Kate!!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 26, 2012)

I wish her udder looked as promising! Makes me wonder if her udder will just go BOOM the day of.

Today she has been less grumpy towards the other horses and has been out most of the day, even still she has some serious edema going on, more so than this am.

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/122612am011_zps31ee52e1.jpg.html?sort=6&o=2

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/122612am010_zps9b40db97.jpg.html?sort=6&o=3

And while I am at it, I still am wondering if my rescue pony Shimmer is bred or not. She is putting on some weight across her topline, no where near where she needs to be, and she has been dewormed , still she has this belly, and I think its looking lopsided. Would love yalls thoughts on her.

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/122612am006_zpscb26a10d.jpg.html?sort=6&o=4

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/122612am012_zps2d95076d.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 26, 2012)

Kate is certainly looking go to go any time now, although it COULD be another day or so! And yes, you can see her 'sunk' tailhead area from that first picture. Glad she has been a little less grumpy towards her friends!

Poor Nana goatie - dont think she will make the possible Feb dates with a tummy like that, bless her. As for your little Shimmer, I would guess pregnant - looks a bit more like a pregnant tummy rather than a lack of food tummy to me. Any idea when she might be due??


----------



## Bonny (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey Anna, I wish I knew when she could be due. She was found running the side of the road with a pregnant jenny and a jack. She could be in foal from the jack or maybe a stallion, we just dont know. I got her on the 13th of December abot 10 days after she was found, she was seen by a vet and declared healthy, the rescue asked about pregnancy and Vet said he couldnt palpate as she was to small. I am guessing shetland/ welsh cross she is very young and stands about 10.2 hh. She is still skiddish but warming up nicely. I do assume this would be a first pregnancy for her, so far no udder at all. From side view she doesnt look pregnant, but boy is she fuzzy lol.

This was Kates foaling udder as a maiden, last year. I expect it to be close this year. I tested her ph today and its still high at 8.4. I still expect her to go another week or 2, based on her udder. BUT last year, she never looked as sunk in around the tail as she does this year.

http://s423.beta.pho...tml?sort=6&o=19

This was her udder this am:

http://s423.beta.pho...html?sort=6&o=0

As for Nana, She has a nice comfy bedded stall next to kate, a 12 x 5. I have a splitter and an extra cam I may have to set up!


----------



## jessj (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow Kate! Now that's an udder! You werent kidding when you said she wasnt up to her foaling udder yet! I have her cam up and will be watching!


----------



## jessj (Dec 26, 2012)

I had Kate's cam up, but then it froze and now I cant get the site to bring it up. Is it my computer or everyone?


----------



## Bonny (Dec 26, 2012)

Hmmm, mine s working fine, what browser do you use? I use chrome.


----------



## jessj (Dec 26, 2012)

browser??? chrome???? umm.....its on my laptop???


----------



## Bonny (Dec 26, 2012)

Hmmm ok Do you use google or internet explorer or say firefox to search the web?try to clear your history


----------



## jessj (Dec 26, 2012)

I use internet explorer. I cleared my browser history and bada bing....it works! Thanks!


----------



## jessj (Dec 26, 2012)

bouncy berries...lol. your camera is so clear.


----------



## kehranc (Dec 26, 2012)

wow her udders have grown heaps...




... I am watching her on your live cam and I was wondering do you keep her in that pen all the time now ? Is that the safest option ? ...hahahaha sorry newbie


----------



## Bonny (Dec 26, 2012)

she has a paddock attached to her stall, only in at night. Or bad weather. But once she is testing ready to foal she will be in. Only out to stretch supervised!


----------



## kehranc (Dec 26, 2012)

OH cool , thanks for that . I had noticed alot of people overseas do barn them up so I thought I would ask why .....She is so cool and its great to watch ... good luck and hopefully we have a foal somewhere soon


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 27, 2012)

That udder is looking great and very much on target! Yes she may well look a little more 'squashy' over her tail head (and even sag a little lower with her tummy) this year as she is no longer a maiden.

Cant wait to see this baby - so exciting!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 27, 2012)

Wait, yall did get that was her foaling udder from last year correct? and that is why I feel we still have a ways to go yet?


----------



## kehranc (Dec 27, 2012)

hahaha, she still has apretty nice udder... I just saw someone in Kates pen cleaning her poop was that you ????... hahaa and yes I am stalking Miss Kate, I dont have a cam so I get up and check on Molly and then I come over and watch Kates web as I am cleaning up hahahaha.....What time is it over tere now ( 4.10pm in qld )


----------



## Bonny (Dec 27, 2012)

Must have been me, I am the only Poop cleaner


----------



## kehranc (Dec 27, 2012)

Bonny said:


> Must have been me, I am the only Poop cleaner


Well hey there I thought it might have been you ...


----------



## kehranc (Dec 27, 2012)

hahaha Its obviously morning I can see the sun shining through now and just saw you take some more pics...I hae been watching her all night hoping ... but no she is making me wait like Molly hahahaha....


----------



## Bonny (Dec 27, 2012)

Lol we got a while to go yet, her udder went down a bit last night,and this am same as last few days, still no where close to her foaling udder. Rest still looks good, V not relaxed enough. But again she has serious edema. I am going to take her out to the front yard today and walk her around to see if it helps at all. Last year she had edema also, but this year its worse, course she is carrying a larger foal this year also.


----------



## jessj (Dec 28, 2012)

Kate is a tease! I was sure that we would have a beautiful little foal to oooo and aaaa over by now. Unless there is something hiding in the bottom corner of the screen that I cant see I guess we are still waiting. Im getting ready to head to work now... i try to keep her pulled up there. I am in and out of the office, so I pulled her up on my secretary's computer with instructions to call me if anything starts looking exciting!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 28, 2012)

Well same ole udder this am. And sadly, again, we are rainy and cold today. So poor Kate is in. I will take her out a few times during the break from rain to stretch.

In the meantime I thought it would be fun to share some other pictures






Here is Dream 225 days bred, maiden, a bit lopsided too!

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/122712530am014_zps05a36619.jpg.html?sort=6&o=6

And our puppy, Moose. He is Cane Corso x Pit, 9 weeks tomorrow





http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/122812am017_zps673e9039.jpg.html?sort=6&o=1

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/122312010_zps9d8db245.jpg.html?sort=6&o=15

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/122812am019_zps80f34bd2.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0


----------



## jessj (Dec 28, 2012)

Is Kate ok??? I just came in and sat down at my desk...she is pacing around her stall with her tail held up.


----------



## jessj (Dec 28, 2012)

Well just standing around again now...I was getting excited.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol, she is just antsy. I dont think we will see a foal for a couple of weeks yet.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh Moose is just soooooooooooooooooooooo cute - love his colour!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 29, 2012)

Kates udder is down quite a bit this morning. BUT Nana our goat her udder is way UP and she has lost the muscle around her tail head, we can still feel ligaments and she hasnt dropped yet BUT I will be setting up a second cam in her stall today. She might just kid before Kate foals! What a race at my barn LOL!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 29, 2012)

Awww that puppy is just so cute


----------



## lexischase (Dec 29, 2012)

Moose is just precious! Cant wait for these babies to arrive, every time I come on I hope for foal announcements!!!


----------



## Bonny (Dec 31, 2012)

12/31/12 Update.....

Kates udder is way down this am, looks a month away from foaling! Ack!!

However Nana ( goatie) is looking closer to kidding every day, her udder is getting fuller, having some mucus plug loss and her tail ligaments are almost gone! I would think Nana is going to go real soon!


----------



## jessj (Dec 31, 2012)

Go Nana!!! I had a crazy morning and just made it to my desk...pulling the nana cam up now! I carried my little doe Ali to be bred yesterday. We will be looking for babies in may/june.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 31, 2012)

This is Kates udder today, sad little thing now LOL!

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202012/123112pm_zps91458c84.jpg.html?sort=6&o=1


----------



## JAX (Jan 1, 2013)

Hmmm not able to pull up the cam...


----------



## kehranc (Jan 1, 2013)

wow that udder is definitely filling up ...Still watching on the cameras they are both looking really good


----------



## JAX (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok is working for me again!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 1, 2013)

kates udder was up a little today, nothing fancy


----------



## Bonny (Jan 2, 2013)

Day 316~

Wow since yesterday Kate has really made some progress! slowly all day her udder kept growing.

This am we have the best udder she has had this pregnancy!

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202012/1213530am002_zps24a06a4a.jpg.html?sort=6&o=1

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202012/1213530am001_zps2555d053.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0

V is starting to relax too

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202012/1213530am006_zps88162780.jpg.html?sort=6&o=2

Really hoping that this keep up for the next few days! Meanwhile Nana is still about the same ,no big changes, these two are really milking out this race!


----------



## jessj (Jan 2, 2013)

Come on Kate and Nana! They will probably decide to foal and kid at the same time...just to make things interesting.


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh good luck to you! How exciting to see a bag LOL

Hoping for a beautiful couple babies for you soon. Lori


----------



## jessj (Jan 2, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Okay -- your FIRST responsibility is to get that Ferrari baby safely on the ground!!!


Yes ma'am!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 2, 2013)

ok 10 pm update on Kate!

She is making really good progress! Crease is almost gone, still not her foaling udder but close! I am keeping a close eye on her via barn cam and go out to check her udder every few hrs, no sneaking one past the goalie!

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202013/121310pm006_zpsc7a6a3a2.jpg.html?sort=6&o=1

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202013/121310pm001_zps338fafc2.jpg.html?sort=6&o=2

V is getting red inside but not relaxed enough yet.....Cant wait to see what morning brings!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 3, 2013)

I dont think that she will keep you waiting much longer!! How's Nana doing?


----------



## jessj (Jan 3, 2013)

WOW!!! I am going to make excuses to stay at my desk today so I can watch the cam too!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 3, 2013)

well this am Kates udder is much bigger but not fuller if that makes sense. In pictures it doesnt look different but it takes up more space under there. It is sticking out between her back legs! I am getting excited!


----------



## jessj (Jan 3, 2013)

I am getting a solid green screen on the Kate cam???


----------



## JAX (Jan 3, 2013)

Working for me.. for now anyway!!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 3, 2013)

ok 6 pm update!!!

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202013/13136pm005_zps9b39f146.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202013/13136pm009_zpsddb7e73a.jpg.html?sort=6&o=1


----------



## lexischase (Jan 3, 2013)

Could you share the camera link again please?


----------



## Bonny (Jan 3, 2013)

http://holly.camstreams.com/


----------



## kehranc (Jan 4, 2013)

ok can anyone else see what seems to be either a torch light shining or a laser light occasionally showing up on Kates camstream... strating to think I have been up way too long ..It seems to shine straight down the back wall or across Kate ..


----------



## Lindy-Lou (Jan 5, 2013)

I think what your seeing is a very fine cobweb close to the cam..it does look a bit like a lazer though lol


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 5, 2013)

ready n waiting for the new pictures lol


----------



## Bonny (Jan 5, 2013)

Day 319 ~ Kates udder is looking good, but still not like her foaling udder.... Strangely though, sh had wax this am on one side. I tested and here is another strange part, the milk took about 30 seconds to change to 7.8, usually its immediate. Her vulva is bright red inside not quite relaxed enough. I hope to see BIG changes through out the day.

Good news is its pouring rain and freezing out. Thats perfect weather for a mare to foal....UGH!

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202013/15139am003_zps17fea2ab.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0


----------



## JAX (Jan 5, 2013)

Ugh shes killing me!!!



Come on now!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 5, 2013)

getting very exciting now


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 5, 2013)

*COME ON KATE!!*


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 5, 2013)

waiting and watching too Holly and Kate. Baby soon I hope!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 5, 2013)

Watching and praying for a safe and textbook foaling


----------



## Bonny (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks yall. Her PH is still at 7.8 Her vulva is relaxing, almost there, very red inside still. Her udder is almost there and has had some waxing but its just fluid drying not actual colostrum.

New pics:

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202013/1513730pm006_zps775e8048.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202013/1513730pm010_zpsdc498eed.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/user/ShyBon/media/Kate%20x%20riot%202013/1513330pm013_zpsea171941.jpg.html?sort=6&o=1


----------



## lexischase (Jan 5, 2013)

Getting closer!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 6, 2013)

Ack still holding on this am, udder a bit bigger still testing 7.8 ph.


----------



## jessj (Jan 6, 2013)

I swear...these mares have decided not to foal. I wonder if they have some kind of nonfoaling pact between them? How is nana?


----------



## Bonny (Jan 6, 2013)

Nana is the same, Kates udder has gone down again today. Ugh.


----------



## kehranc (Jan 7, 2013)

is anyone else having trouble viewing Kates Cam today???.. I watch her everyday but it wont come up today ..hmmmmm maybe she is foaling and doesnt want an audience ...lol ???????


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 7, 2013)

yes i am too..Im really worried now its been down for the past 45 mins..id want to know if it was my cam/mare just incase...iv tried txting but seems i dont have the right code for texas grrr sods law will try find out what it is now n txt again unless anyone else is either local or knows it off the top of your head from UK


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 7, 2013)

OH you have to have an area code within texas...iv no idea where she lives ..looked on the website but it doesnt say im at a loss with how i can call..i will try sending her a FB message but chances are thats not going to wake her!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 7, 2013)

ok Iv txt her to let her know ..I hope shes not cross with me for waking her


----------



## kehranc (Jan 7, 2013)

I know its really odd because her CAm has bee on for a month now that I know of.. I have been trying since 4pm australia time and nothing.. I am glad you were able to send her a text and I am sure she wont be cross....Great job with tracking down the right numbers...


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 7, 2013)

i just hope it did wake her..chat is still available and shes not been in and no reply to my txt..what to do next?? call ??


----------



## kehranc (Jan 7, 2013)

I dont know but it is really weird???. Is there anyone in this forum that lives closer to her ????


----------



## kehranc (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok Camera is up again and it looks like Kate is fine ..hahaha... Over protective aunties I think ...lol... better to be safe than sorry though.. Maybe Bonny did get your message... Good Job


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## AnnaC (Jan 7, 2013)

Phew! It's not nice when these 'blips' happen - well done Linda for a great tracking job. Hopefully we will get an update here soon.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 7, 2013)

hey yall, sorry about that, we lost internet during the night and I was sleeping.

Thank you for letting me know! I would never be upset getting a call, surely wouldnt want to miss anything by having a glitch!

Kate is about the same, not making major changes, but we know that at day 321 things can change fast! giving her some outdoor time today, we are supposed to get very bad weather the next few days. Got some work to do outside to get ready.


----------



## kehranc (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh I am glad that little Kate is ok..



.. I have her camera streaming most of the time here so got a little panicked..Watching you again this morning, well 2 of you..lol.. She is looking great I really hope she goes into labour on the camera so I can see what to look for..


----------



## Bonny (Jan 8, 2013)

kates udder , ph same . BUT she is still having a lot of edema. Tonight the entire left side is swollen and its from the front of her udder to her armpits. I know exercise is best . But we are under water and MUDDY. I cant risk turning her out. its been so bad with rain the past couple of weeks. When the weather has been nice I taker her out on walks.

I just dont know what else I can do to help her. her stall is 12 x 15, I could make her do a few circles in there but ughdont want her thinking she has to move from me in her stall.


----------



## JAX (Jan 8, 2013)

JMHO but mud shouldnt hurt her at all. My guys are all fuzzy mud balls that smell like soured towels right now UGH. But they love it...



I would not make her move in the stall though unless she just wants to. She needs to know that her stall is a safe place for her and her new foal to be.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 9, 2013)

I hope its nice so I can actually take her for a walk. When she goes out in her paddock she still just stands around.


----------



## JAX (Jan 9, 2013)

She may not walk much on her own but if she "needs to" then she will be able to. It does help to get that foal into correct position if they can walk and roll when needed. You taking her for a walk would also do good for the swelling if she is truely that lazy. LOL she sounds like a couple of my mares!!!


----------



## kehranc (Jan 10, 2013)

OK I am a little confused is that the Nana goat in Kates pen ???? If not I think Kate looks a little different tonight ...lol


----------



## Bonny (Jan 10, 2013)

Day 324~

Kates udder has been up a lot, looking almost like a foaling udder. Her edema has been bad, so has the weather. the past couple of days I have started taking her out for walks. Her udder after the walks is down quite a bit as well as the edema. Good to know her big udder is a result of the edema. She is doing much better when she gets to walk not just stand around in her stall or paddock. I will keep walking her and be watching for her real udder to come in.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm so glad Kate is doing somewhat better .I'm anxious to see this pretty mares foal


----------



## kehranc (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Bonny, I am glad Kate is getting some exercise..lol.. I was watching her the night before last and she was rolling around like crazy and I was thinking here we go we might be getting a little foal... But no just kate doing her own form of exercise...haha.. Sending happy thoughts for a safe and healthy delivery babe...xx Go Kate !!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 13, 2013)

COME ON GIRLS


----------



## Bonny (Jan 14, 2013)

Kate will foal very soon ph dropped from 7.8-6.4 through out the day. I expect a foal is imminent! She has serious wax that comes right back!


----------



## countrymini (Jan 14, 2013)

Good luck, hope all goes well!


----------



## kehranc (Jan 14, 2013)

Good luck Bonny !!!! I will be watching intently



.....I have been watching her for so long cant wait to see her pretty foal... or handsome ..xx OOhh she does seem very fidgetty tonight...hmmmm


----------



## kehranc (Jan 14, 2013)

and I am watching ...lol


----------



## jessj (Jan 14, 2013)

Got the Kate cam up! Come on Katie!!! *so excited*


----------



## Bonny (Jan 14, 2013)

Well last check ph had dropped to 6 calcium well over 750. All we are missing is LABOR !


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 14, 2013)

COME ON KATE!! Praying for a smooth delivery of a beautiful healthy baby!


----------



## jessj (Jan 14, 2013)

Kate is looking good!

I am just wondering how many of yall are watching on camstreams and what your user names are there? I am still just jessj...but I mostly just watch and dont comment much!


----------



## jessj (Jan 14, 2013)

Kate is pacing and pawing...looks like we are getting close! Come on Kate!!!!


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 14, 2013)

Lots of pawing going on!!


----------



## jessj (Jan 14, 2013)

She's down....


----------



## jessj (Jan 14, 2013)

and back up...just a few attempts at rolling


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 14, 2013)

and back up lol definitely looks close though (posted at the same time)


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 14, 2013)

I think shes trying to get something out!! fingers crossed


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 14, 2013)

Can i see a bubble?? Yes i Can!!!!!! praying everything goes smoothly


----------



## Crystallos (Jan 14, 2013)

There's definitely a foal coming and people there to help!


----------



## atotton (Jan 14, 2013)

Safe delivery...




Congrats on the colt!


----------



## Danielleee (Jan 14, 2013)

Baby is out


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 14, 2013)

Its a boy


----------



## Crystallos (Jan 14, 2013)

It's a boy!


----------



## happy appy (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats!

Great timing on my part, come on jsut at the right time to see a textbook delivery!


----------



## Crystallos (Jan 14, 2013)

Me, too! I've never seen one live.


----------



## chandab (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## jessj (Jan 14, 2013)

Yay Kate! Congrats on the handsome colt...love the legs!!! Can't wait for LOTS of pics!


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 14, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Crystallos (Jan 14, 2013)

That was so cool! Thanks for sharing this through the barn cam. Congratulations on the new colt.


----------



## Danielleee (Jan 14, 2013)

His name should be Spider just look at those legs! lol congrats on the safe delivery of an adorable boy.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 14, 2013)

Many congratulations on your beautiful baby boy!! Well done Kate!!



:ThumbUp

Cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## lexischase (Jan 14, 2013)

Yay! Congrats!!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks yall...I am in LOVE!

Welcome Corserbury's Hy~ Voltage!!!!

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20riot%202013/114139pm045-1.jpg

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20riot%202013/114139pm058-1.jpg

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20riot%202013/114139pm059-1.jpg


----------



## kassierae (Jan 14, 2013)

Holy legs is right! He's just fantastic, congrats!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 14, 2013)

Congratulations hes stunning


----------



## countrymini (Jan 14, 2013)

congratulations!!! Cant see the pics on this computer grrrr, but will have to look at them later


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 15, 2013)

congrats on a very handsome guy love his name too.


----------



## kehranc (Jan 15, 2013)

awww he is so cute.. I was watching through the night and finally went to bed .. I have just turned the cam on again and darn it I missed it .. cheeky little begger ...hahahaha... but he is adorable... Congratulations to you and to Kate...xxx...

OMG its sooo cute stumbling around in there...awwww....you sure you dont want to send him my way ...hahahaha....absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 15, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he really is gorgeous, and like everyone else i love the legs


----------



## Bonny (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone! More pics...

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20riot%202013/1141311pm014.jpg

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20riot%202013/1141311pm013.jpg

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Kate%20x%20riot%202013/1141311pm008.jpg


----------



## kehranc (Jan 15, 2013)

awww His colours are just stunning and what a cute little face he has...well done Bonny


----------



## countrymini (Jan 15, 2013)

Photos are finally working for me. Total cutie!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 15, 2013)

He's a little stunner!!


----------



## crisco41 (Jan 15, 2013)

Just wanted to thank you for sharing this foaling with us.I so enjoyed being to be a part of it. Enjoyed the fellowship and knowledge during the wait too! And the birth...just awsome. So glad you got just what you ordered and ms kate is doing good, Cute little begger you got there, Congrads! (lori / Mistyslori )


----------



## MeganH (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations!

I somehow missed this when I checked the board earlier!


----------



## kehranc (Jan 15, 2013)

ONG he is sooooo cute. He just runs and runs.. Imagine what he is going to be like when he gets into a paddock



.... and kate just looks like she is saying .." will you just sit down " ..hahahahaha they both look amazing .. thanks for sharing this...xx


----------



## kehranc (Jan 15, 2013)

hahahaha I am still watching and he is so cute .poor kate was just sitting down and the little fella was running circles around her...hahaha.. he is definitely going to be a character...Kate is also still rolling stretching and yawning... I hope she realises she has had it and can stop all that now ...bahahahahahahahaha

Bonny you will laugh but I now have my hubby addicted to kate. He watches every weekend when he gets home. He is bringing home some hay for me today midweek, and he told me I have to have kates cam up so he can see your cute little foal before he goes back to work again ...hahahahaha.. these little ones certainly know how to get to you...Do we have a name for the little one yet I may have missed it


----------



## Bonny (Jan 16, 2013)

That is so great! He will love when you have your little ones!

His name is Corserbury's Hy~Voltage.

I cant thank everyone enough foe all the support and encouragement as well as the baby watch sitting. How wonderful to know someone is there





Next up waiting on Nana to have her kids , then Dream starts foal watch March 11th. And if miss Shimmer is bred we will have her up also.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 16, 2013)

Here is the link to the actual birth pictures





http://s423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/Corserburys%20Hy%20Voltage/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## kehranc (Jan 17, 2013)

wow they were awesome .. he is totally adorable


----------



## JAX (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats Congrats! OMG I leave for a week and everything happens at once! Sweet Boy and yep Im a bay lover too.


----------

